# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Vozi bicikl i sisa

## makita

Baš me razveselio ovaj tekst. Isprintala sam ga da ga imam kod sebe. Tako je iskren i prirodan. Hvala.
Uz ovakvo toplo razmišljanje lakše je plivati uzvodno čak i u našem društvu koje za sve ima granicu :/

----------


## momze

tekst je jednostavno prekrasan, kao mama i njeno dijete.   :Heart:  

najvise me se dojmila podrska i razumijevanje njenog partnera:



> Do vječnosti ću mu biti zahvalna što me nikada nije pitao do kada mislim dojiti naše dijete, što nikada nije rekao da bi trebali prestati, što se nikada nije obazirao na komentare okoline nego bi spremno odgovarao, što bi se, u trenucima kad je dijete pet dana imalo temperaturu 40 i samo sisalo, nagnuo nad mene, dao mi pusu i rekao "Hvala ti, ljubavi, što ga dojiš!".


S., svaka cast!   :Klap:

----------


## mamma san

> tekst je jednostavno prekrasan, kao mama i njeno dijete.   
> 
> najvise me se dojmila podrska i razumijevanje njenog partnera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Do vječnosti ću mu biti zahvalna što me nikada nije pitao do kada mislim dojiti naše dijete, što nikada nije rekao da bi trebali prestati, što se nikada nije obazirao na komentare okoline nego bi spremno odgovarao, što bi se, u trenucima kad je dijete pet dana imalo temperaturu 40 i samo sisalo, nagnuo nad mene, dao mi pusu i rekao "Hvala ti, ljubavi, što ga dojiš!".
> ...


Potpisujem momze.   :Smile:  

Prekrasan tekst!!

----------


## Riana

I mene je tekst dirnuo, kao i uostalom sve koji su ga čitali...
 :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

anchie i veliki/mali sisavac   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

Baš si to dobro opisala. To nije nešto što planiraš, samo je potrebno ne obeshrabriti se (i njega!) i ne zacrtavati si granice. Dan za danom, pa dokle vam paše.   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Hvala vam cure    :Love:  

Dok sam pisala tekst nisam znala jel smo jos uvijek "sisavci" ili nismo   :Laughing:    No otkad sam napisala tekst do sada se poprilicno iskristaliziralo da smo definitivno na kraju.  Da je zavrsio jedan divan period naseg zivota koji cu zauvijek cuvati u srcu.

I bez obzira koliko sam spremna na kraj, jer je ovo stvarno islo njegovim laganim tempom, cudna mi je pomisao da ga vise nikad (vjerojatno) necu dojiti.  Da je to sad to  :Love: ......  A s druge strane veliki ponos sto smo zajednicki dosli do cilja, sto ga vidim kako postaje veliki decko, i sto je on sam "rekao" kad je "dosta"    :Yes:

----------


## Mony

> veliki ponos sto smo zajednicki dosli do cilja, sto ga vidim kako postaje veliki decko, i sto je on sam "rekao" kad je "dosta"


  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Ivana B-G

anchi, prica ti je stvarno prekrasna i nekako mi je "drago" cuti, da si i ti prije toga imala drugo misljenje - nadam se da cu i ja imati snage i hrabrosti prekoraciti neke drustvene granice!   :Kiss:

----------


## Arwen

predivno   :Heart:

----------


## kloklo

Anchie, ovo je divno, sva sam pekmez kako si prekrasno opisala vaše divno dojenje   :Heart:

----------


## Ana :-)

Predivno   :Heart:

----------


## buby

:Heart:

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:

----------


## Nika

predivan je tekst.
uzivala sam citajuci ga.  :Heart:  

hvala sto si ga napisala  :Kiss:

----------


## Tiwi

:Love:

----------


## vimmerby

predivan tekst
skroz jednostavan, a puno "zrači"   :Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

Predivno   :Kiss:

----------


## Sun

prekrasasn tekst   :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> I tako 365 dana bude dijete i sisa, i onda dođe i 366 dan, a vama je dijete isto kao i dan prije, istu želju pokazuje za sisanjem, i isto oduševljenje, i vi mu date da sisa.





> Gledam ga kako raste, kako se mijenja i kako se njegove potrebe za dojenjem smanjuju. U nekim fazama intenzivnog napredovanja, on bi intenzivnije tražio svoje utočište, svoju sigurnost, i češće sisao. Onda bi se opet "odgurnuo" u istraživanje svijeta, i s vremenom sve manje i rjeđe tražio tu "sigurnost" koju bi dobivao kroz dojenje.





> Sada svaki put kad sisa, a to se događa relativno rijetko (danima ne traži sisati), ja razmišljam o tome kako moram zapamtiti taj trenutak jer bi se vrlo lako moglo dogoditi da je to zadnji put. Četiri godine dojim, a ja razmišljam o tome da baš moram zapamtiti taj zadnji put.


Suze mi oči od ganuća  :Heart:  ...

----------


## jassi

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## **mial**

:Love:  
ahhh kako divno, ja sam morala nasilno prestati dojiti sa malo više od godine jer me je moja curka tako grizla i to su bila UŽASNE rane a bol za ne pričat. na odvikavanju tako sam plakala čak i više od nje jer sam imala filing da prestaje nešto posebno, a dojenje to zaista i je. uskoro će novi sisavac na svijet pa se nadam da će biti nježniji od seka da nam potraje

----------

Prekrasna priča! Hvala ti što si je podijelila s nama! :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Hady

Slatko   :Heart:

----------

anchie   :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

nego, kako je naucio voziti biciklo? 

ovo drugo znamo   :Wink:  
 :Klap:

----------


## Foška

i driljiva i poučna priča.   :Heart:  
 :Klap:   i za iskrenost u 1. odlomku!
a, sličiceeee, mmm, jako lijepe!

----------


## NatasaM...

> Sada svaki put kad sisa, a to se događa relativno rijetko (danima ne traži sisati), ja razmišljam o tome kako moram zapamtiti taj trenutak jer bi se vrlo lako moglo dogoditi da je to zadnji put. Četiri godine dojim, a ja razmišljam o tome da baš moram zapamtiti taj zadnji put.


Ovo je tako istinito!
Ja tocno znam gdje smo bili i kako je izgledalo taj nas zadnji put i bas mi je drago zbog toga.  :Smile:

----------

tako jednostavno, a toliko dirljivo  :Heart:

----------


## Rhea

baš prelijepa priča, totalno me dirnula  :Heart:

----------


## luce2006

anchie, predivno!   :Heart:

----------


## TONI

Prekrasna priča. Dirnula me i tako me podsjetila na moje iskustvo s Toni premda je dojila dvostruko manje.   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

> nego, kako je naucio voziti biciklo?


Ma nista posebno.  Par mjeseci nakon 2 god je poceo voziti bicikl s pomocnim kotacima.  I onda je prosle godine kad je bio 3 god i par mjeseci trazio da mu skinemo pomocne kotace i odvez'o se covjek na dva tocka.  A ja i MM ostali  :?  jer smo se pripremili na potrcavanje za njim.   Najsmjesnije je bilo kad je ljetos pao dok je vozio, pitala ga ja sto je radio, kaze on "pa probao sam dici na zadnji   :Grin:  "  _:mama smajli cupa kosu s glave:_

Urednice pokusavaju staviti u pricu fotku njega na na biciklu.  Bilo bi simpa da uspiju jel fotka krasno ide uz pricu.

----------


## ms. ivy

ja i dalje čekam fotku na kojoj cica na biciklu  8)

----------


## AdioMare

> ja i dalje čekam fotku na kojoj cica na biciklu  8)


... dok vozi bic.
Ali ja mislim da anchie nema kacigu i štitnike, pa nisu probali  :Wink:  .

----------


## anchie76

Ma ima Anchie kacigu, al kako bi izveli da sisa dok vozi bic?   :Grin:   (i da jos to netko slika   :Laughing:  )

----------


## AdioMare

Ja se prijavljujem za slikanje, ti se pobrini za ostalo  :Grin:   :Laughing:  .
Ma, zaboravi vratolomije. Mi smo i ovako ponosni zbog tvog dojenja  :Heart:  .

----------


## Inesica

anchie saljem jedno veliko   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Evo ga, urednica je uspjela   :Heart:  , na tekstu  i portalu je slikica velikog sisavca kako juri bicom   :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

:Heart:

----------


## mamma san

super je fotka!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Nika

fotka je genijalna  :Heart:  

a i bike je super  :Smile:

----------


## željka!

:Heart:

----------


## bubimira

suza u oku, toplina u srcu
anchie   :Love:

----------

predivno   :Heart:

----------


## sandraf

prekrasna prica  :Heart:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Sada svaki put kad sisa, a to se događa relativno rijetko (danima ne traži sisati), ja razmišljam o tome kako moram zapamtiti taj trenutak jer bi se vrlo lako moglo dogoditi da je to zadnji put.

na ovo sam zasuzila

 :Heart:

----------


## aries24

tako topla priča   :Heart:

----------


## lara01

:Heart:

----------


## Tea

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

prekrasna prica. Ja i mm smo je zajedno citali i odusevljeni smo   :Heart:

----------


## ASTRA

:Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Najljepše na ovom forumu i općenito na rodi je osjećaj da postoje mame koje misle isto što i ti (a nekada odudara od opće prihvaćenih normi). Instinkitvno osjećam da nema tog dana kada ću svom zlatu odrediti da više nema onog što najviše voli. Dok želi i dok me treba ja sam joj na raspolaganju. Ova priča me ohrabruje. Dojenjeje zakon!!!!!!!

----------


## cekana

Nježno, jednostavno, prekrasno   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Hvala vam cure  :Heart:

----------


## retha

Jako lijepa prica.   :Heart:  
Samo nisam uspjela skuzit jer sad za fakat prestao cikiti il jos ponekad pita?

----------


## anchie76

> Jako lijepa prica.   
> Samo nisam uspjela skuzit jer sad za fakat prestao cikiti il jos ponekad pita?


Sjeti se pitati svakih nekoliko tjedana.. pa sad vise neznam ni jel bi to racunala pod "dojenje" ili ne bi   :Laughing:

----------


## oka

Brišem suze, prekrasno....  :Heart:

----------


## ornela_m

Da ne gubite vrijeme traziti link na pricu, evo ga.

Mene se posebno dojmilo ovo:
*I tako 365 dana bude dijete i sisa, i onda dođe i 366 dan, a vama je dijete isto kao i dan prije, istu želju pokazuje za sisanjem, i isto oduševljenje...*

Prelijepo, bas sve   :Heart:

----------


## retha

> Sjeti se pitati svakih nekoliko tjedana.. pa sad vise neznam ni jel bi to racunala pod "dojenje" ili ne bi


I sta onda..jel se nacica opako il sam povuce malo da se zasladi?
Sori ak sam dosadna. Al ja sam sad sva u tom dugom dojenju i razmisljam..dal da polako stajem (fizicki me to melje) il da ovako lijepo postepeno prestanemo..bas sam zbunjena.

----------


## anchie76

> I sta onda..jel se nacica opako il sam povuce malo da se zasladi?
> Sori ak sam dosadna. Al ja sam sad sva u tom dugom dojenju i razmisljam..dal da polako stajem (fizicki me to melje) il da ovako lijepo postepeno prestanemo..bas sam zbunjena.


Opako se nije nacicao mjesecima.  Evo neki dan me trazio da sisa, ja mu dala, on povuce jednom na jednoj (konstatira "hm, u ovoj nema mlijeka"), povuce jednom na drugoj (konstatira "ni u ovoj nema mlijeka").  I ode.

Danas im je objema dao pusu - nije ni pokazao zelju da sisa   :Smile:

----------


## retha

> Danas im je objema dao pusu - nije ni pokazao zelju da sisa


Joj..kak je to prekrasno.   :Heart:  
Jedan dio mene zeli isto to, a drugi si misli..trebali bi uskoro prestati jerbo ja vise nemrem..i bas sam nekak tuzna kaj to uopce zelim.   :Sad:

----------


## SikaPika

Uh, vi me sad isprdajte, ali ja ne vidim nigdje taj tekst, a tako bih ga pročitala. Pročitala sam citirane ulomke i već sam u tuzi što će i moja mala velika cura nekada prestati pa eto, rascmizdrite me još malo i dajte link, nigdje ne nađem. Ili sam ljankase.

----------


## SikaPika

Uh, našla, zaboravite!

----------


## SikaPika

> Onaj osjećaj kada dođeš umorna s posla, a one male plave oči postanu duplo veće kad te ugledaju, i s najvećim osmjehom na svijetu izgovaraju "titaaaaa". Par minuta poslije ja ga, izvaljena u fotelju, gledam kako uživa dok sisa. Lučenje prolaktina kod mene čini svoje – smirena sam i u transu. U svijetu mira i tišine. Imamo trenutak samo za sebe. Na sekundu je stao ubrzani svijet i jurnjava oko nas. Postojimo samo on i ja.


 :Love: 

Tražila sam smajlića koji roni suze i smije se, ali ga nema. No, vi si zamislite  :Smile:

----------


## kavofob

SikaPika, ovo je tema iz 2007. :D

ali sad želim i ja čitati...idem na tražilicu  :Wink:

----------


## kavofob

ajmeee, predivna, predivna priča!  :Heart: 

najviše me oduševilo...joj, ma sve me oduševilo  :Zaljubljen: 

i moram priznati da mi je posebno drago bilo pročitati da jedna dugodojilica je imala negativan stav spram produženog dojenja jer sam i sama identično razmišljala...pa...do prije par mjeseci.

a sad osjećam kako se događa jedna neobična promjena u meni. odjednom gutam tekstove o produženom dojenju, o dojenju u tandemu...odjednom mi postaju sličice dojenja neodoljive  :Heart:  i čudom se čudim sama sebi, nije mi jasno kako je moguće da mi se stavovi iz korijena mijenjaju...

neki dan mi se doslovno želudac okrenuo kad sam pročitala postove mama koje su mazale sise ketchupom i senfom da odbiju svoje jednogodišnje bebice (uvjerene da tako moraju)  :Sad: 

do prije par mjeseci sam govorila da ću zadaviti svakog tko mi kaže da je dojenje užitak...a sad se sve više uhvatim da zaljubljeno gledam malu glavicu i rastopim se cijela kad progrglja nešto sa sikom u ustima...ma sva sam poblesavila  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## SikaPika

Ha ha, da, je! Do nje sam došla jer sam tražila kada mogu početi voziti dijete na biciklu  :Laughing: , ali mi je strašno drago što sam naišla. 
Anchie76 (mislim da je to ona :Smile: ) sam upoznala na jednoj Rodinoj radionici o dojenju i uopće ne ostavlja dojam žene koja bi tako dugo dojila dijete (Anchie76, ne moj ovo krivo shvatiti). 
I ja sam (dok M. nije bila ni u najluđim snovima) mislila kako je produženo dojenje bed, ono, navlačite te dijete bilo gdje..., a sada, znam da bi joj dala siku u sred, ne znam, filma u kinu. 
Uz M., dojenje je najljepša stvar koju mi je majčinstvo donijelo i želim da traje što duže.

----------


## ***MARETA

anchy,rasplakala me vaša priča o dojenju..Koliko emocija u jednom tekstu,ma predivno..Sve si tako lijepo sročila..Mi smo kraće dojili i smatram da bi svaka žena trebala barem pokušati jer je predivno iskustvo,zaista. Nisam vjerovala dok nsam postala mama svom suncu.Muž je uvijek bio uz mene,čak mi je htio služiti umjesto izdajalice,sto nikad nije pitao dokad ću ga dojiti i bilo mu je žao kad smo prestali kao da je on doživljavao isto što i ja.I stvarno je dojenje predivno iskustvo za dijete i roditelje

----------


## acqua

Tekst je predivan! Hvala što si prekreanu priču i emocije podijelila s nama.

----------


## mali mrav

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## anchie76

Ajme hvala vam  :Smile:   ja trazila tekst o ciscenju perilica i naletim na moju podignutu temu  :Shock: 




> Anchie76 (mislim da je to ona) sam upoznala na jednoj Rodinoj radionici o dojenju i uopće ne ostavlja dojam žene koja bi tako dugo dojila dijete (Anchie76, ne moj ovo krivo shvatiti).


Ma naravno da te necu krivo shvatiti... ponekad sam i sama to pomislila dok sam ga jos dojila.  Ono kroz razgovor s nekim pomislim "ajme ovi garant misle da mi je dijete odraslo na adapt, da sam umisljena k** koja ne bi djetetu dala sisati od straha da joj se sise ne opuste a iznenadili bi se da ga jos uvijek dojim  :Laughing:  "

I ja sam googlala za tekstom o perilicama, pa da ne morate moju pricu traziti preko googla, evo linka:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2403

----------


## my sofia

Pozdrav 
Vidim da je prošlo dosta godina od zadnje porukice ali ja sam slučajno naišla na ovu temu i bas bi htjela pročitati pricu no nikako ne mogu pronaći tekst pa ako netko slučajno ima link ili nekakav savjet bit ću jako jako zahvalna.
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

ajde ja nisam pročitala taj iskonski test a baš me zanima


usput danas ja projurila pored jedne mame koja nosi djete u nosiljci, mama brzo hoda, i kad sm prošla vsim kak dete mirno cica

----------

